# حمل برنامج Chemcad v5.2 الان للمهندسين الكيميائيين



## tamam (16 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب وبصفة خاصة المهندسين الكيميائيين 
اليكم اليوم برنامج تعبت في الحصول عليه وقمت برفعه على موقع رابيد شير لتعم الفائدة للجميع 
برنامج Chemcad v5.2 كاملا مع الكراك 

حجم البرنامج : 92 ميجا تقريبا 

للتحميل من روابط رابيد شير السريعة 
5 روابط كل منها 20 ميجا ولكن الاخير 9 ميجا قم بفك ضغط الجزء الاول وسيقوم البرنامج تلقائيا بتجميع جميع الاجزاء سويا في ملف واحد 

http://rapidshare.de/files/25963406/Chemcad5.2.part1.rar.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/25965028/Chemcad5.2.part2.rar.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/25965111/Chemcad5.2.part3.rar.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/25965819/Chemcad5.2.part4.rar.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/25965583/Chemcad5.2.part5.rar.html

كلمة السر لفك الضغط 
www.3arabsoft.com

مع خالص امنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## e7em|e7em (16 يوليو 2006)

اللله يجزالك الخير اخوي
جاري التحميل


----------



## سندريلا (16 يوليو 2006)

Thank U Very Much


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (16 يوليو 2006)

تحيااااااااااااااااااتى


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (16 يوليو 2006)

ياريت ترفعة على uploading لا الموقع rapid share مش عاوز ينزل الللينك التانى ولا التالت


----------



## الكيميائي النابلسي (16 يوليو 2006)

الله يبارك فيك ..


----------



## الكيميائي النابلسي (16 يوليو 2006)

> ياريت ترفعة على uploading لا الموقع rapid share مش عاوز ينزل الللينك التانى ولا التالت



الروابط جميعها شغالة يا محمد .. أنا جربت التاني والثالث لكن سأحملهم في الليل بإذن الله..


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (16 يوليو 2006)

طب قوللى التانى بينزل اذاى 
انا جربتة كذا مره


----------



## tamam (16 يوليو 2006)

العفو اخواني ولقد قمت بتحميله مرة اخرى للتاكد من صحة الروابط وجميعها تعمل 
اخي محمد سمير هناك حد مسموح به للتحميل في الساعة في هذا الموقع لكل Ip 
فيمكنك استكمال باقي الروابط على مدار اليوم وان شاء الله يعمل معك 

لي طلب اخواني .. اذا كان في احد عنده شرح للبرنامج سواء بالعربية او بالانجليزية ياريت يضعه هنا في هذا الموضوع ولكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## haadi (17 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وأثابك الله يا أحلى صديق


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (18 يوليو 2006)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


حملتهم كلهم


----------



## syriana (18 يوليو 2006)

إلــــــــــــــى.......... حسني، عبد الله، آل السعود الخروات كما سماكم بوش )( لعنة الله عليهم )

الغبي بوش للمرة الثانية ينسى المايكرفون مفتوح..........

فهل سمعتم ما قاله بوش؟

اثناء عشاء ال جي 8

قال(بوبي) بلير: ما الحل؟

رد أخوكن و معلمكن بوش( مشيرا اليكم):

عليهم (الخروات) ان يجبرو سورية على ايقاف ما يحدث في لبنان (حزب الله)؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

Bush: And thanks for the sweaters - I know you picked em out yourself...

Blair: Oh yes absolutely - in fact I knitted it!!!

(laughter)

Bush: What about Kofi Annan - he seems all right. I don't like his ceasefire plan. His attitude is basically ceasefire and everything sorts out.... But I think...

Blair: Yeah the only thing I think is really difficult is that we can't stop this without getting international presence agreed. I think what you guys have talked about which is the criticism of the [inaudible word]. I am perfectly happy to try and see what the lie of the land is, but you need that done quickly because otherwise it will spiral.

Bush: Yeah I think Condi's [US Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice] gonna go soon.

Blair: Well that's all that matters but if you... You see at least it gets it going.

Bush: I agree it's a process...I told her your offer too.

Blair: Well it's only if she needs the ground prepared as it were. If she goes out she HAS to succeed whereas I can just go and...

Bush: You see the irony is what they need to is get Syria to get Hezbollah to stop doing this shit and it's all over...

Blair: Dunno... Syria....

Bush: Why?

Blair: Because I think this is all part of the same thing...

Bush: (with mouth full of bread) Yeah

Blair: Look - what does he think? He thinks if Lebanon turns out fine. If you get a solution in Israel and Palestine. Iraq goes in the right way

Bush: Yeah - he's [indistinct]

Blair: Yeah.... He's had it. That's what all this is about - it's the same with Iran

Bush: I felt like telling Kofi to call, to get on the phone to Assad and make something happen.

Blair: Yeah

Bush: [indistinct] blaming Israel and [indistinct] blaming the Lebanese government​....


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (18 يوليو 2006)

انا مش عارف اشغلة ياريت حد يقول اذاى اشغل البرنامج ده


----------



## م ب (21 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
ما عرفت كيف أنزله يا أخ tamam 
و بدي أعرف هل بيضل عندي لمدة 30 يوم بس؟
ازا 30 يوم بس معناته شو الفايده !!!
بتمنى تساعدني و شكرا


----------



## نورالاسراء (21 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
ما عرفت كيف انزله لو ممكن توضح اكثر خطوات التحميل
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## haadi (2 أغسطس 2006)

والله ألف شكر و حتى الحين أنا كملت ونزلتوو و الحمد لله ....
في إنتظار جديدك و رعاك الله


----------



## tamam (2 أغسطس 2006)

اخواني البرنامج كامل مع الكراك وسوف اقوم بشرح كيفية التنصيب قريبا جدا ان شاء الله ولمن لا يعرف كيفية التحميل من رابيد شير يمكنه زيارة الموضوع التالي :
http://www.3arabsoft.com/forum/-i-aia-a-rapidsharede-vt1829.html


----------



## e7em|e7em (2 أغسطس 2006)

*ياجماعه ممكن افهم السبب*

السلام عليكم ياجماعة
حقيقة انا شفت حماسكم الرهيب والجميل جدا تجاه برنامج chemcad
ولكن عندي ملاحظة للجميع اود انكم تتنبهوا لها جميعا
وهو انه هذا البرنامج واحد من الكثير البرامج المهمة للمهندس الكيميائي
انا كنت مثلكم ما ابحث الا عن هذا البرنامج وبرنامج hysys
ولكن هناك الكثير والكثير
لمن اراد ان يطلع
www.chempute.com
هذا الموقع بمجرد ان ترسلهم رسالة تطلب منهم البرامج الهندسية الخاصة بالمهندس الكيميائي وتعطيهم عنوانك البريدي الصحيح
سوق تصلك رسالة منهم تحتوي على كاتلوج و دي في دي
يحتوي على العديد من البرامج الهندسية 
وطبعا كلها ديمو
ولكن حبيت انكم تطلعوا على البرامج المهمة للمهندس الكيميائي
وشكرا


----------



## engwyk (4 أغسطس 2006)

يا ريت أي حدا يحمّلوا على megaupload أو غيره لأن الاتصال ينقطع أحياناً دون إمكانية استكمال التنزيل في وقت لاحق. و شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً


----------



## tamam (4 أغسطس 2006)

*شرح كيفية التثبيت وتركيب الكراك*

السلام عليكم .. اخواني اليكم رابط لشرح كيفية تثبيت البرنامج كاملا مع الكراك وان شاء الله بلا مشاكل 

http://www.eng-club.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33
وساحاول رفع البرنامج على موقع اخر قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## omarsaaed (9 أغسطس 2006)

thank u too much 
now i downloading it


----------



## عبد الله عبد (10 أغسطس 2006)

الا يوجد كتب حول الكيمياء الفيزيائية , مع الشكر الجزيل لجهود المبذولة , وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## كمال_حامد (15 أغسطس 2006)

انا ايضا لا اعرف كيف انزل هذا البرنامج من الموقع المذكور من فضلكم اشروحوا طريقة التنزيل من رابيد شير وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (15 أغسطس 2006)

البرنامج مش شغال محدش ينزللللللللللللة


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (16 أغسطس 2006)

1- زيادة الأنتاج عن طريق عمل الحسابات الخاصة بالهندسة الكيماوية 
2- الحصول على أعلى ربح عن طريق تصميم عمليات وأدوات أكثر فعالية 
3- تقليل النفقات عن طريق عمل Optimizing (تنظيم العملية) 
4- يقوم البرنامج بتقييم التأثيرات البيئية لل New OR Existing process 
5- يقوم البرنامج بتوفير المعلومات للشركات حيث يوجد data base فيه تحتوى على خواص ومعلومات معملية[/color]


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (16 أغسطس 2006)

محمد سمير وحيد قال:


> البرنامج مش شغال محدش ينزللللللللللللة




الكلام ده مش صحيح البرنامج شغال انا مكنتش عارف انزله بس هى دى المشكلة


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (16 أغسطس 2006)

البرنامج شغال 100% ومفيهوش اى مشكلة


----------



## SENIOR (25 سبتمبر 2006)

تم حذف البرنامج من مومقع رابيد شير


----------



## mha2006 (27 سبتمبر 2006)

تم حذف البرنامج من مومقع رابيد شير


----------



## jassim78 (6 مارس 2007)

ممكن ترفع البرنامج مرة اخرى لان الرابط استهلك


----------



## مهندس كوكتيل (7 مارس 2007)

الله يجزالك الخير اخوي
جاري التحميل


----------



## Eng_Meshal (7 مارس 2007)

_أنا أشــهـــد إنك ذيــــب_


----------



## tamam (13 مارس 2007)

عذرا للتأخير وانتهاء الروابط 
اليكم الروابط الجديدة والشرح الكامل للتنصيب من خلال الرابط التالي ::

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=371639#post371639


----------



## الكيميائي محمود (22 أبريل 2007)

*chemcad*

مشكور يا أخ تمام 
الله يزيد من أمثالك


----------



## اسامه الكيمياوي (14 يونيو 2007)

والله ياخي ماعرفت انزله ياريت توضح الطريقه لان البرنامج كلش مهم عندي واني ا بحث عليه من زمان ,,,, وبارك الله بيك


----------



## هدى رضا (15 يونيو 2007)

الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## هدى رضا (15 يونيو 2007)

الروابط لاتعمل كلما افتح تكون الملفات غير موجودة


----------

